# sur (la) demande / à la demande (de)



## keumar83

Bonjour,

_sur la demande de_ ou _à la demande de_ ?

Je voulais savoir si les 2 expressions étaient équivalentes. Il me semble que la première n'est pas correcte et que c'est un anglicisme, mais qu'elle s'est largement répandue dans l'usage.

Merci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, elles seraient équivalentes.... si la première était _correcte_, ce dont je suis tout sauf certain. Certes, elle est très utilisée dans le langage administratif, mais ce dernier n'est pas vraiment une référence en ce qui concerne _le bon usage_.

Ce qu'on peut en dire, c'est qu'elles ont dans l'usage courant un sens équivalent.


----------



## Inèss2336

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si on doit dire: sur demande ou à la demande.
Dans un dictionnaire online de traduction, j'ai trouvé "sur demande", mais vu mon contexte je ne sais pas si c'est correcte ou pas.

M2M Adaptation et travail fait sur mesure sur demande

Merci pour votre aide
Cordialement
inèss


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Habituellement, il me semble qu'on dit plutôt :

- _"à la demande"_ : lorsqu'on se trouve *en présence* des personnes à qui on demande
- _"sur demande"_ : dans le cas contraire (par exemple, demande faite _par courrier_)


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette distinction me paraît bien arbitraire… d'autant plus que _*sur* demande_ est le tour original. Le tour _*à la* demande_ est toutefois passé dans l'usage. Je ne vois donc aucune différence de sens ou d'emploi. En tout cas, je considère que les deux prépositions _sur_ et _à_ sont correctes en français.


----------



## francesca francine

Je vois une nuance.
Sur la demande = suite à cette demande  
À la demande = en réponse à cette demande


----------



## Maître Capello

_Sur *la* demande_ n'est possible que si l'on fait suivre cette expression de la personne qui est à l'origine de la demande : _sur *la* demande *de* qqn_.

L'article défini est donc impossible dans la phrase d'Inèss2336 où l'expression est adverbiale et non prépositionnelle.


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour Inèss,

Je partage tout à fait l'analyse de Me Capello et ne vois guère, en pratique, de significative distinction de sens entre "sur demande" et "à la demande".
Notez cependant qu'il existe en français (au moins) deux autres expressions susceptibles d'être utilisées (je ne sais pas dans quel contexte vous vous placez) : "sur mesure" ou "à façon".


----------



## francesca francine

évidemment, je voulais dire : "sur la demande _de (quelqu'un)_" et "à la demande _de_".

bon, si j'ai bien compris, il n'y aurait pas de différence entre "sur la demande de" et "à la demande de".

on peut dire "suite à la demande de" si l'action est différée. 

maintenant on pourrait se demander s'il y a une différence entre "vidéo à la demande" et "vidéo sur demande" ?


----------



## Cecile96

Bonjour,
Si je comprends bien,_* à la demande de quelqu'un,*_ *sur demande, sur la demande de quelqu'un, *sont les expressions correctes, il y a pas de différences en sens entre ces expressions.
Mais je ne suis pas sûre de mon jugement.
*Je voudrais vous demander, parmi les phrases suivantes, quels sont les usages corrects? 
Quelles sont les plus à la françaises? *

Contexte:
Dans notre établissement, le médecin visite les résidents gravement dépendants tous les 2 heures,
mais il visite les résidents autonomes seulement quand ils l'appelle.

P1: Le médecin visite les résidents autonomes à la demande. (Je suppose que cette phrase n'est pas correcte grammaticalement.)
P2: Le médecin visite les résidents autonomes à leur demande (complément de l'adverbe.).

P3: Pour les résidents autonomes, le médecin effectue les visites sur demande (adj.).
P4: Le médecin visite les résidents autonomes sur demande (complément de l'adverbe.).
P5: Pour les résidents autonomes, le médecin les visite sur leur demande (complément de l'adverbe.).

Merci beaucoup en avance!


----------



## Chimel

Les quatre premières phrases (y compris la première) sont correctes et équivalentes (mais vos indications ente parenthèses "adj.", "complément de l'adverbe" sont fausses, ou en tout cas incompréhensibles pour moi).

Seule la cinquième me paraît criticable, mais c'est peut-être personnel: contrairement à ce qui est dit plus haut, je ne dirais pas_ sur la demande de quelqu'un_ : pour moi, c'est soit_ sur demande_ (tout seul), soit _à la demande de quelqu'un_.


----------



## Locape

La 2e proposition est pour moi la meilleure du point de vue du sens, 'à leur demande'.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis prise d'un doute:

Les expressions ci-dessus, pourraient-elles être employées suivies du nom d'un établissement - ou quoi que ce soit - outre que 'une personne'?

Par exemple, imaginez que quelqu'un travaille dans un Centre culturel et on lui a demandé par email - pour une raison ou pour une autre-  de signer _aujourd'hui_ un contrat d'il y a trois mois ( avec la date mentionnée d'il y a trois mois dans le contrat) et cette personne, en mettant sa signature ( toujours datée à l'accoutumée ) voudrait ajouter un petit commentaire, comme ceux-ci:

- Je signe le contrat aujourd'hui, à la demande/ sur la demande du Centre.
Ou:
-signé le ( la date actuelle) à la demande/ sur la demande du Centre.

Est-ce correct ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Bezoard

Les deux expressions me semblent possibles ici et équivalentes. J'ai l'impression que je mettrais de préférence "sur la demande de", qui me semble légèrement plus insistant.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord pour dire que les deux prépositions sont ici possibles. J'emploierais toutefois personnellement plutôt _*à* la demande de_, cette préposition étant pour moi plus naturelle de nos jours dans cette expression.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup _Bezoard _et _Maître Capello_ d'avoir éclairci les nuances.
En plus, je conclus qu'on peut, donc, les utiliser avec un nom de lieu.


----------



## Bezoard

Le Centre ne joue pas le rôle d'un nom de lieu, mais il identifie une personne morale, une société,  une association, un groupe de personnes, à  l'origine de la demande.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oui, oui, vous avez raison. Je crois que j'ai mal dit et moins clairement, je devrais plutôt dire qu'on peut, donc, les utiliser avec tout nom de lieu représentant une société, un groupe de personne, une personne morale, ....
Merci beaucoup _Bezoard  _pour cette remarque.


----------

